# What else do you have in your Cichlid tank?



## jusbechillin (Nov 5, 2007)

I know its a very open ended question but.... Besides Cichlids, what else have people found that do okay in a Cichlid tank? I.E. crabs, shrimp, eels, freshwater stingrays, etc.... Just trying to make the tank a little more interesting and dont know where to start. I have mostly African Cichlids. :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis Lucipinnis, Synodontis Multipunctatus and Ancistrus.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i keep 6 stingrays (so far 8) ), and IME, you should take them off your list. they can be aggressive eaters, amongst themselves, but are easily intimidated by the feeding styles of most other fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also I've read that people who keep shrimp, crabs and crayfish have problems because either the critter eats the fish or when the critter molts, the fish eat the critter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Synodontis decorus, Synodontis eupterus, clown loaches, albino ancistrus sp..


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

1 angelicus, 9 petircola, & 1 decorus...with my T-dubs... :zz:

I just took the decorus out last month, and put him with my fronts...cuz the trophs nipped all his trailer fins... :lol:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

synodontis ocellifer, synodontis eupterus, 2 polypterus senegalus, yoyo loach, 2 red tailed sharks, bn pleco, 12 giant danios, and 8 tiger barbs.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

It seems you all are talking cichlidtank as africantank and still have soft- acidwater fish in those?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

my tank isn't african, I have a jd, salvini, red devil/texas hybrid, and a crenicichla lepidota.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Depends on the type of cichlids.
I keep:
Brachyplatystoma juruense
Ompok bimaculatus
Acanthicus adonis
Auchenipterichthys coracoideus
Corydoras aeneus
Cory. panda
Peckoltia sp. Peru L205
Ameiurus nebulosus
Hemisynodontis mambranaceus
Noturus gyrinus
Horabagrus brachysoma
Glyotothorax sp.
Apteronotus albifrons
Osteocheilus sp.
Crossocheilus latius
Polypterus senegalus
P. ornatipinnis
P. delhezi
P. lapradei
Stiphodon sp.
Trigonostigma espei
Etheostoma fusiforme
Lucania goodei

I'm sure I'm missing a few and not all in the same tank of course. The smaller species I keep with my most harmless cichlids. The others go in tanks where they go completely unnoticed or are big and aggressive enough to stand their own with the bigger more aggressive cichlids.
I also keep a handful of species that simply do not get mixed with cichlids for their total inability to compete with them or simply become preyed upon by them.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I have 2 African tanks.

In my malawi tank, it's just the mbuna and a couple ancistritus(bn plecos)

In my Tanganyika tank, I haven't been able to keep anything that eats algae alive. Both bn plecos died, as well as some nerite snails that I added. I'm gonna give some red cherry shrimp a shot, I'm getting them tomorrow at the fish club meeting. Here's hoping!


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

In my larger tank, I have 5 tiger barbs and a yo-yo loach, coexisting peacefully with a maingano, yellow lab, 2 red zebra, a convict and a frontosa. No problems, other than the convict occasionally chases the Frontosa, and the one inch yoyo puts the run on the maingano.

In my 35 gallon, 2 clown loaches, one zebra loach, bristlenose pleco and two parrot cichlids. These guys get along great


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

in my mixed mbuna, hap, peacock, tang tank...
I have a bn pleco and clown loaches.

In my shellie tank, I have a bn pleco, syn petricola, and precilla tetra as dither fish.


----------

